# Ideas needed for Halloween Fundraiser



## peyote2004

Hi everybody,

I'm hoping you can help me come up with some ideas for our halloween carnival at work.

Last year, my workplace had a Halloween Carnival as part of our United Way campaign. This year, we're doing it again, and I'm in charge of the activity. 

I work in a Canadian Federal government office. We have 420 employees between the ages of 20 - 65, located on 6 floors. We are able to use all 6 floors, including boardrooms, hallways and cubicles. Employees are invited to bring their children to the event. Last year we had about 60 children ranging from infants to 8 years of age. Due to the fact that we are a government office, and the age of the children that may be here, I can't go too scarry ... not too much blood and gore.

Things I know we're having ... 

Costume contest 
witch hat ring toss 
pin the spider on the web 
Zombie arm wrestling?(maybe) 
Halloween mini-putt 
Wheel of misfortune (if I can get my Nephew to build it)
Scarry food
Halloween cake raffel
I'm also hoping for some kind of bowling game... but I havn't worked that out yet. 

I have a reputation for being a Halloween nut... and I want this to be the best carnival possible. Since we're raising money for united way, our expenses must be minimal. Each section is responsible for their own decorating, but last year, it was a bit haphazzard, and didn't flow well. There's an average of 3-5 sections per floor, and my goal is to get everyone to work together, so that each floor has a theme, but that's just an idea for now.

I just took this project on today, and I'm looking for ideas for games, decorations, food... basically anything you can think of. I'm usually all about the gore factor, so I really need to tone down my usual style and make it more of an all-ages event.


----------



## printersdevil

Throw a zombie (or any scarcy head) through a toilet seat. hang the seat from the ceiling and have a place to stand (can be closer to ground for kiddos. Many places do this with footballs, so why not spooky heads.

Cutout backgrounds for photo ops.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Here are a few ideas, that might help....I find it best to just keep it simple and everything will come together....I would also agree to leave out the gore if families (children) will be attending. I am sure it will be great....._have fun!_ * H1*




























Seven Layer Dip easy & delicious....


----------



## Gothikren

cake walk-possibly instead of the raffle and make them walk to halloween music. (lemme know if you need more info on cake walks they are popular here in TN) and that's always a hit with small kids. 

duck pick- a variation on the pick a duck carnival game and use the halloween ducks that you can buy off of oriental trading company where the number wrote on the bottom of the duck represents a prize they win (they pick the duck that's floating in a small plastic kids' pool). 

fishing game- and change it to something like fishing for parranah or bones ( to make it a bit scary) for prizes. You put a sheet up give them a pole of some kind with a string attached to a magnet or even a paperclip, and someone is on the other side of the sheet to attack the fish/bones.

bowling - use plastic bowling pins and a doll head as the bowling ball.

pumpkin painting contest- (using mini pumpkins or pie pumpkins for small kids is fairly cheap)

Dart throw- at halloween colored balloons (placed on a large piece of plywood to save the walls from marks)

I will try to come up with some more ideas later I hope everything works out well for you. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## halloween71

Chilli cook off
I like the pumpkin painting idea


----------



## halloween71

That seven layer dip looks yummy and so cool.Where's the recipe?


----------



## Halloweenie1

*Stay "dry" bobbing for apples.......*









*
Or doughnuts.......Have doughnuts hang slightly above mouth level. Then start on the count of three. Each child must eat an entire doughnut -- no hands allowed -- without letting it fall off the ribbon. The first to finish wins. *










Pin-Face-On-The-Pumpkin
Cut out eyes, noses, and mouths from construction paper. Stick a reusable adhesive or tape, on the back of each cutout, and give a set of cutouts to each player. Place a large pumpkin on a low table or a bench. With blindfolded players starting four feet away (little kids may stand closer), instruct them to walk toward the pumpkin and create a jack-o'-lantern face--No peeking.










Squash Bowling

Make the pins: Attach vinyl sticker or paint numbers to 10 butternut squashes. Designate a lane, and set up the pins, placing lower numbers in front and higher ones in back. Have each player stand about 15 feet away, grip a *small pumpkin* by the stem, and bowl. Give everyone a few turns, and award each player the number of points on the pins knocked down.










*Bat pinata....directions on how to make here:* *...hope this helps!*  *H1*

http://www.marthastewart.com/how-to/flying-bat-pinata?backto=true


----------



## Halloweenie1

halloween71 said:


> That seven layer dip looks yummy and so cool.Where's the recipe?


Here it is....

*Seven Layer Spider Dip *
Ingredients:
2 cans refried beans
2 C. Sargetno’s Mexican blend cheese
1/2 a package of mild taco seasoning
2 C. mild salsa 
2 C. sour cream
2 C. guacamole 
1 C. chopped tomatoes
Shredded Lettuce
Garnish with Jalapenos/Black Olives (optional)
Tortilla chips

In a pan, warm and combine the refried beans and 1/2 a package of mild taco seasoning.

On a large tray, spread the beans evenly into a circular shape. 
(REMEMBER: to leave room around the edges for the garnishes)

Then follow with a thin layer of (about a cup) of sour cream, then a layer of mild salsa, ending with a layer of guacamole on top.

Take remaining sour cream and spoon into a Ziploc bag, snip off the end. Then squeeze the sour cream on top of guacamole in a series of octagon or circular shapes. Use the bottom end of a utensil and make lines, dipping lightly through the sour cream, to create a web.

Sprinkle lettuce, cheese, and chopped tomato in a circle around the web dip. 

.......Then garnish with a spider and serve!


----------



## halloween71

Halloweenie1 said:


> *Stay "dry" bobbing for apples.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Or doughnuts.......Have doughnuts hang slightly above mouth level. Then start on the count of three. Each child must eat an entire doughnut -- no hands allowed -- without letting it fall off the ribbon. The first to finish wins. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin-Face-On-The-Pumpkin
> Cut out eyes, noses, and mouths from construction paper. Stick a reusable adhesive or tape, on the back of each cutout, and give a set of cutouts to each player. Place a large pumpkin on a low table or a bench. With blindfolded players starting four feet away (little kids may stand closer), instruct them to walk toward the pumpkin and create a jack-o'-lantern face--No peeking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squash Bowling
> 
> Make the pins: Attach vinyl sticker or paint numbers to 10 butternut squashes. Designate a lane, and set up the pins, placing lower numbers in front and higher ones in back. Have each player stand about 15 feet away, grip a small pumpkin by the stem, and bowl. Give everyone a few turns, and award each player the number of points on the pins knocked down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bat pinata....directions on how to make here:* *...hope this helps!*  *H1*
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/how-to/flying-bat-pinata?backto=true


Awesome ideas and thanks for the recipe.


----------



## NOWHINING

Musical tombstone

Not sure how you would feel for mummy wrap becuz hahah that is alot of toilet paper to go through just to wrap a mummy.

Zombie Tag or Monster Tag Slow speed or fast speed. get it?

Deja Blair witch (needs a video camera)

Flying Bat tissue cut out shape like bat and straws

Guessing Game

Ghost Hunter

Melt the Wicked Witch! (blackboard, bucket of water, sponges, and the drawing of the witch. Yes they throw wet sponges at the witch on the blackboard hence melt the witch)

Monster's War ( balloons, string and two team)

Sniff Test

that is the right age games for the kids.
Now for the food...... i'll get back with you on that.


----------



## Gorey Vidal

Check out some of the recipes I posted. You might also want to see if someone will make some Hand-shaped paddles with rubber eyeballs attached by a rubber band to sell at a souvenir stand.


----------



## Halloweenie1

SUPER_ easy_ way to decorate doorways, or a large area of wall space.....take a black trash bag cut it open. With sharp(or you will be hacking forever) scissors cut fringe, twist and stretch the fringe with your fingers, to give that spooky look.  *H1*



















*Cute ideas & recipes.....*
http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayMenu&menu_id=1881557


----------



## mysterymaiden

I love the idea of pumpkin bowling. With the ridges and bumps, the pumpkins go everywhere, making it totally unpredictable and zany.


----------



## chartreusechaos

*Duck pick tips*

On the duck pick, the ducks I use from Oriental trading are lighted (they will light in water). I put them in a cauldron with an ionizing-type mister in it. I write Trick and Treat on the bottoms of the ducks. Treat is a small prize, trick is a warhead sour candy or atomic hot candy. Be carefule what kind of permanent marker you use. A cheap one I used remained sticky and rubbed off on hands.


----------



## chartreusechaos

*more carnival ideas*

I did a Halloween carnival for 3 years. Some other games I used:

A trivia game with questions for several age groups. "What color is a witch's hat" for young ones, "Who is the bad guy in Friday the 13th" for older kids. If answered correctly, give a prize, if wrong, kid goes to back of line (except itty bitties, they get a pass).
Monster house - piece of plywood painted as a house, several holes in it. Kids reach through to get a prize. Give several tricks before getting a prize. Squirt water on their hand, tickle with a feather, touch or grab them with a monster hand glove.
Fortune Teller - Oriental Trading has fortune telling fish, which are red cellophane and shaped like fish. Child thinks of someone, you place the fish in their hand and it will curl up in different ways. "Read" the curl of the fish to tell how the child feels about that person. Instructions come with the fish.
Shocking Photo - not for very young. Have child stand before a curtain for a picture. Have monster hands reach out while flash is going off. Hilarious photos!
Scary reach box - reach into covered boxes labelled witches fingers (chicken bones), arachnaphobia (string hanging down), etc.

Crafts are great, too. Beading works for many ages. 

A "pumpkin trail" trick-or-treat with costumed adults passing out candy at lit jack-o-lanterns.

Box mazes are fun - prize at the end.

Okay, that's a lot. I'll shut up now!


----------



## Halloweenie1

I have a few more cute recipe ideas, if you need them.....

*Q-TIP Treats*









*Smores are always a hit....*

Smores Clusters
View attachment 11628


....or Smores Bars
View attachment 11629


*
Recipes are in my album titled "Halloween Goodies"....just click on the pic.*
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1.html

*....or do a Smores bar.*


----------



## peyote2004

Wow... thanks for the ideas. some of them are definately possibilities. 

Halloween 71 ... I wish I could include a chili cookoff, but it's part of another event.


----------

